# BF % estimation? Plus these moobs are bothering me....



## mooblet (Aug 24, 2012)

title says all. I'm annoyed at these disproportionate moobs; they're pointy as hell and when I lose belly fat they stick out more. I felt for gyno lumps but felt none it's just fat i'm sure.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

20% ish I'd say, there won't be anything left of u if u cut, what weight are u buddy?


----------



## mooblet (Aug 24, 2012)

ooomoo said:


> 20% ish I'd say, there won't be anything left of u if u cut, what weight are u buddy?


153lbs ,5"8. Very light to have moobs /belly - guess I just have a light frame.18 btw


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

The moobs could still be down to puberty at 18 couldn't they ? My sons are similar.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mez said:


> The moobs could still be down to puberty at 18 couldn't they ? My sons are similar.


They could indeed,i was like that although not as pointy might i add,but now they have gone and are just normal fat ones which I'm trying to get rid of.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

about 20 ish id say but very little lbm too so some muscle building reqired


----------



## mooblet (Aug 24, 2012)

should the moobs go with cutting?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

mooblet said:


> should the moobs go with cutting?


Yes but you will look like a skinned rat


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

If your a complete newbie to weightlifting? It is possible that you can add muscle while losing fat.

Get those exquisite moobs down to the gym and throw some weights around!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Just lift and eat clean,

Your body will transform with some consistency in that. Then you can take it from there.


----------



## mooblet (Aug 24, 2012)

JimboSlice said:


> If your a complete newbie to weightlifting? It is possible that you can add muscle while losing fat.
> 
> Get those exquisite moobs down to the gym and throw some weights around!


See my 'action plan' thread. I plan to cut fat but strength train w/ compound exercises too so I've got a decent/at least better base to work with when I cut, then begin a proper bulk/cut cycle.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

JimboSlice said:


> If your a complete newbie to weightlifting? It is possible that you can add muscle while losing fat.
> 
> Get those exquisite moobs down to the gym and throw some weights around!


Love exquisite moobs


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

mooblet said:


> See my 'action plan' thread. I plan to cut fat but strength train w/ compound exercises too so I've got a decent/at least better base to work with when I cut, then begin a proper bulk/cut cycle.


I know what your saying. In assuming that you are a complete newbie to weightlifting then I would listen to Big Idiot, who despite his screen name seems to be talking some sense.

Dont worry about 'cutting' just eat clean with plenty of protein and do your strength training for a few months, your body will change for the better. Then if you want to cut by all means go for it!


----------



## mooblet (Aug 24, 2012)

still kinda worried it's some kinda gyno though, there's no lumps though.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just get lifting heavy compounds.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Start building up your chest a bit and see if it improves. My first concern when looking at your pic was the rings of hair round your nipples. Looks odd with no hair elsewhere and as if you are trying to frame them. I would get rid lol


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

mooblet said:


> still kinda worried it's some kinda gyno though, there's no lumps though.


Its just puffy nips from puberty, used to see it all the time in the rugby changing rooms. It will fade as you come outof puberty.

I think it would help a lot if you trained your chest, would tighten it up and make the moobs less noticeable.


----------



## mooblet (Aug 24, 2012)

JimboSlice said:


> Its just puffy nips from puberty, used to see it all the time in the rugby changing rooms. It will fade as you come outof puberty.
> 
> I think it would help a lot if you trained your chest, would tighten it up and make the moobs less noticeable.


hmmm okay but doesn't that just push the moobs out more?!


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

mooblet said:


> hmmm okay but doesn't that just push the moobs out more?!


I would imagine the muscle tissue would in a way replace the fatty watery breast tissue rather than adding to it. It sounds to me like your procrastinating too much, you need to make a start rather than worrying about this and that.


----------



## mooblet (Aug 24, 2012)

JimboSlice said:


> I would imagine the muscle tissue would in a way replace the fatty watery breast tissue rather than adding to it. It sounds to me like your procrastinating too much, you need to make a start rather than worrying about this and that.


I just need a plan for these mmobs other than cutting. I'm doing basic compound exercises but what other chest exercises should I do ?


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Eat maintenance calories and start lifting 3x per week.

Do Bench Press, Incline Bench Press, Dumbell Flys for your chest, also do your other exercises.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Get lifting get eating job done


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

muscle is leaner and smoother than fat, also burns calories.

The guys are being very gentle here, and kudos to them all. I think you need to take their experience and run with it. :thumb: take pics in a few months and then decide if you can see progress from their methods... I'll bet you can. :thumb:

Progress doesn't start without hitting the gym though. Good luck, hope to see you around.


----------



## chris2007dude (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey bud can kinda vouch for what these guys are saying. Take a look at my pics (only ones i have) as i felt i have some moobs so decided to start heavy weights and a bit of cardio and eat clean. when i joined the gym in feb and have took pics roughly every two months. i Started off with 18.9 & bf and am now down to 16.8%. I cant tell much difference but people within the family who i know will give honest answers have told me they can see change even if it is small. Sorry to ramble on a bit but just trying to help motivate ya!!


----------

